# Crufts



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Crufts schedule and entry is now up on the Fosse Data web site.
:thumbup1:

www.fossedata.co.uk


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

have you seen the parking arrangments especially for disabled people ? apparently west cark park sold.


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

I'd heard about the West carpark  Knowing me, I'll end up in N-10 and have to walk miles 
But Hey-Ho, that's Crufts


----------



## hippymama (Jul 26, 2012)

i really want to go but I didn't realize you cant take your dog with you  we would be gone all day and don't want to leave him on his own that long


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Born to Boogie said:


> I'd heard about the West carpark  Knowing me, I'll end up in N-10 and have to walk miles
> But Hey-Ho, that's Crufts


i never can find the west car park anyway lol. not sure if going to Crufts ,not ideal judge for me lol


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

hippymama said:


> i really want to go but I didn't realize you cant take your dog with you  we would be gone all day and don't want to leave him on his own that long


That's a shame. Could you not find a kindly soul to look after him? You have till March to cajole someone into a little dog sitting


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

dexter said:


> i never can find the west car park anyway lol. not sure if going to Crufts ,not ideal judge for me lol


No ideal judges for me  till the boy manages to body up and grow a coat 
I've only been waiting three years 
Mind you, he has at last started eating :thumbup1:


----------



## zaffarella (Nov 28, 2010)

i love crufts.. i cant wait.. i never remember what car park we park in..all i know is we seem to walk for miles.. and miles and miles.. lol.. however i just love the show and the shopping.. cant wait.. We are showing on the Friday..


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

We've only got one ring this year...will be a looonnggg weight for those with bitches  I don't think judging finished until about 3ish last year with two rings! We're down to one judge next year too...


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm there on the Sunday with Denver and I am absolutely cr....ng myself at the thought of it and Denver has only been in the ring once!

I don't know how you all cope - the whole show thing for me is mind blowing.


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Tollers are first in the ring  probably because we have CC's for the first time and I would guess we will have a big entry!


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Born to Boogie said:


> That's a shame. Could you not find a kindly soul to look after him? You have till March to cajole someone into a little dog sitting


Im going this year for sure, Like you tho, Jut got to find someone to have the idiots ...............Anyone want them ?


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm going on the Sunday  Cant wait!


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Ill be at crufts on sunday catching up with friends round the collie ring so if any PF memnbers want to meet up for a coffee give me a shout


----------



## sueh83 (Dec 17, 2012)

First time for us competing with Bavarian mountain hounds in Import Register on the Thursday.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

We are there on friday with the italian greyhounds. Both Mac and Tabitha have qualified but we have decided to just take Tabitha. 2 unruly youngsters are too much for me to cope with at crufts. OH will be going with me but for other than carrying bags he's not much use and he's not that good at bag carrying either.

We always park on the car park by the lake that way I always know were we are parked and having a bright yellow car makes it easy to find.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

This year, LexiLou2 and I are going Friday AND Saturday. Friday just for shopping and then Saturday, we are sitting ringside to look at Flatcoats for me and Labs for LexiLou2. Sleeping_lion will be there, too! I cannot wait!!!!


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> This year, LexiLou2 and I are going Friday AND Saturday. Friday just for shopping and then Saturday, we are sitting ringside to look at Flatcoats for me and Labs for LexiLou2. Sleeping_lion will be there, too! I cannot wait!!!!


And Nala's daddy will be there so will have to go hunt him down.....I'm not excited, at all!!!!


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> And Nala's daddy will be there so will have to go hunt him down.....I'm not excited, at all!!!!


No, she isn't. I can reassure everybody that she hasn't been planning this weekend out since before the tickets went on sale at all. Honest. Not once did she talk about it. :lol:


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

DARN IT!! does that mean the Manchester Terriers will be shown at around 9?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Just checked the schedule Manchesters are second in the ring behind Bedlingtons which they normally get quite a good entry in.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

tashi said:


> Just checked the schedule Manchesters are second in the ring behind Bedlingtons which they normally get quite a good entry in.


i hope i get there in time then


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

MrRustyRead said:


> i hope i get there in time then


Very much doubt they will be in the ring much before eleven o'clock


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

hopefully going as a spectator by train if my friend has had her eye op by then. want to see the rough collies of course. havent been since it was at earls court, many years ago. what hall(s) is it in?


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> hopefully going as a spectator by train if my friend has had her eye op by then. want to see the rough collies of course. havent been since it was at earls court, many years ago. what hall(s) is it in?


All of them I think, it basically takes over the whole of the MEN.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

MrRustyRead said:


> DARN IT!! does that mean the Manchester Terriers will be shown at around 9?


If you miss them, i'll just find and empty ring and you can watch me run round with Mabel for a bit :lol: :lol:

Although having said that, we haven't entered her yet so we could do with getting a shuffle on! When do entries close, does anyone know?


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Tigerneko said:


> If you miss them, i'll just find and empty ring and you can watch me run round with Mabel for a bit :lol: :lol:
> 
> Although having said that, we haven't entered her yet so we could do with getting a shuffle on! When do entries close, does anyone know?


think it closes on 7th postal and 14 th online..


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I haven't entered Tabitha yet either I usually wait until after christmas so they don't get mixed up with the christmas post. If I enter by post I always send my entries by recorded delivery too so that I know they have deffinitely arrived.


----------



## Kchi (Dec 14, 2012)

I am SO excited! My first year exhibiting at crufts, I have 2 qualified and entered. Qualified one last year but decided to mate her and her babies were born the day before, so my boy turns 1 the day before crufts  

Got my outfit half price in the sale today too so pleased! CANNOT WAIT! I will be throwing up beforehand no doubt!

Not looking forward to the 10 mile hike to the car park!


----------



## FloRidley (Oct 5, 2012)

I will be there on the Thursday. If anyone sees a mad merle lurcher running amok in the main arena that will be mine. We are there for flyball- have my young lurcher as our ABC but speed not reliability is his forte so have my 10 year old standard poodle as super sub as at least he can be guaranteed to complete.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

FloRidley said:


> I will be there on the Thursday. If anyone sees a mad merle lurcher running amok in the main arena that will be mine. We are there for flyball- have my young lurcher as our ABC but speed not reliability is his forte so have my 10 year old standard poodle as super sub as at least he can be guaranteed to complete.


I'll be there on the Thursday as well with my Manchester Terrier 

it's my first time exhibiting/handling at Crufts although i've been as a spectator/exhibitors helper :lol: for the last 6 years 

I'm excited but not expecting to win anything, there are a LOT of very good Manchesters around at the moment so I think we'll get thrashed in the ring :lol: but she still has plenty of time to mature and gain her confidence and we have a few small shows as well as loads of local match nights before Crufts


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Tigerneko said:


> I'll be there on the Thursday as well with my Manchester Terrier
> 
> it's my first time exhibiting/handling at Crufts although i've been as a spectator/exhibitors helper :lol: for the last 6 years
> 
> I'm excited but not expecting to win anything, there are a LOT of very good Manchesters around at the moment so I think we'll get thrashed in the ring :lol: but she still has plenty of time to mature and gain her confidence and we have a few small shows as well as loads of local match nights before Crufts


there's nothing like exhibiting there for the first time. enjoy it ! x


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

dexter said:


> there's nothing like exhibiting there for the first time. enjoy it ! x


Thanks  I am so nervous - i'm more bothered about Mabel doing really badly and showing the breeder up, their kennel are doing amazingly well at the moment so I don't want her thinking that i'm gonna do really badly and mucky their kennel reputation up  i'm sure it won't, but I just worry about letting the breeder down 

I felt sick enough at LKA before I went in the ring, i'll probably die before we go in at Crufts


----------

